# Serveur de films & apple tv



## bouly78 (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Tout nouvel acquéreur d'un apple TV, je souhaiterais savoir s'il était possible de partager des films autre que des formats mp4 sous itunes. Mon mac pro (2006) me servirait de serveur (actuellement relié en ethernet sur un routeur wifi) et souhaiterais rendre accessible mes films partagés sur le mac via l'apple tv connecté en wifi...
est-ce possible ? si oui comment ?

Merci à vous


----------



## dumas75 (25 Octobre 2014)

L'Apple TV fonctionne avec le Mac via iTunes.
Donc il faut convertir tes films (vidéos) au format Mpeg4
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/video-converter-master-lite/id555552318?mt=12


----------

